# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πώς μπορώ να κάνω άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών?

## eirini!

Μπορω να δημιουργησω αλμπουμ φωτογραφιων στο προφιλ μου?Κ αν ναι πως?
Δεν θελω να αναιβασω απλα μια φωτο,αλλα να εχω το αλμπουμ φωτογραφιων στο προφιλ μου.
 ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ειρήνη, πας στο προφίλ σου και κάπου κάτω και αριστερά γράφει

*Άλμπουμ*Δεν έχετε δημιουργήσει Άλμπουμ


και πατάς προσθήκη άλμπουμ και ακολουθείς οδηγίες............

----------

